# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  رقصات الشياطين

## حسام عمر

هذة بعض صور لرقصات الشياطين 
 


 

 

 

 

 

 


منقوله من الاخ محمد الزفتاوى

----------


## حاتم ابو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ماشاء الله جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك و جزاك الله وشكرا على الصور

----------


## سـلـوى

اية الحلاوة دى
شكهم جميل هههههههههههه

ربنا يرحمنا منهم

تسلم يا اخويا الكبير حسام
ربنا يحفظك و يحميك
و يقدرك على ارضائة يا رب

----------


## بهجه

ياسااااتر
مكفايه انه معانا وبيوسوس لينا في كل حاااجه

اعوذ بالله من الشطان الرجيم

تشكر يا حسااااام على الشياطين الجميله

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لك اخى حاتم واهلا وسهلا بك فى منتدى ابناء مصر


شكرا لكى اختى العزيزه بشمهندسه عسوله


شكرا لكى اختى بهجه

----------


## sea_wolf

ههههههههههه  
بارك الله فيكى

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لكى اختى

----------


## وردة فلسطين

ههههههههههههههههههههه

على قد معجبتني الصور

على قد معجبني اكتر رد سي وولف ورد عمرو

ربنا يخليكن ليا يا  خواتي يا غاليات هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حسام عمر

العفو اختى ورده فلسطين

----------


## البارون2

شكرا لكى اختى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شكرا أخى الفاضل حسام عالصور

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ياسااااتر
> مكفايه انه معانا وبيوسوس لينا في كل حاااجه
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشطان الرجيم
> 
> تشكر يا حسااااام علىالشياطين الجميله





مع كل حبى وميلى للضحك والفرفشة 
ولكننى 
لا أنصح أبدا
ولا أحبذ أبدا
التكلم عن الشياطين بهذه البساطه
وبهذه المحبه 
لدرجه قولنا
الشياطين الجميله
وأنا عاوز شيطان من ده
ألعب بيه

أو من ده



أو من ده


أو من ده


أو من ده


وكل ده  للأسف راجع لثقافتنا
إللى خليتنا
نقول على فريق كرة القدم
بالنادى الأهلى
الشياطين الحمر






أنه عدو مبين لنا
فكيف لنا أن نقول عن 
عدونا وعدو الله
أنه جميل!

----------


## حسام عمر

> مع كل حبى وميلى للضحك والفرفشة 
> ولكننى 
> لا أنصح أبدا
> ولا أحبذ أبدا
> التكلم عن الشياطين بهذه البساطه
> وبهذه المحبه 
> لدرجه قولنا
> الشياطين الجميله
> وأنا عاوز شيطان من ده
> ...


 
بعض من الهزار يا دكتور

----------

